# IOS 6.1 update



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I just updated the Ipad Mini and the ATV3, they are both more responsive and the up next list etc work even better than before. I still marvel at what a neat little music player the mini is. Took almost an hour for the ATV to update. ron


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

All updated here.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Biggest thing I think is about 27 security updates, including one from 2011, and the Turktrust revocation that really doesn't matter anymore, I don't think.


----------

